# Roof Repair



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Folks...

  Here's another repair project I just completed... Unfortunately, I forgot to take "before" photos, so I outlined the approximate damage site on another corner of the roof on my cottage ink...

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2006)

The damage consisted of a hole, approximately 1/8 inch in diameter on the rear left corner of the roof... This aqua bottle tends toward the greener shade so I had to play around with the dyes to get it right... I also had to do two applications because I did the first one before the resin had gotten to the proper thickness... I thought I had it looking good, but when I checked in a few minutes, the resin had myseriously disappeared leaving a gaping hole as before...

  The repair is on the left-hand side...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2006)

Another view... The repair is on the right side...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2006)

Repair is top left...


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Ron, It looks great. I still haven't gotten around to trying a hole repair yet. Too chicken and haven't come up with the right candidate yet.LoL


----------



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2006)

> Too chicken and haven't come up with the right candidate yet.LoL


 
  Thanks, Warren... Let me know when you do and I'll do my best to guide you thru it... I thought it would be extremely difficult when I attempted that first one... The Cooley Bitters... But it actually was not that bad... I screwed up the shade of aqua on that one but the hole closed and looked decent after the first try...

  I'm really pleased with this last one, tho... My motto: No hole is better than A-hole...Ummm...

  Ron


----------



## dirtflicker (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a few bottles I want to try some resin on....just need to take my lazy but to the store and get it.


----------

